# Sugar/fructose-free pancake ideas



## Suthseaxa (Feb 12, 2017)

As I have concluded that I have some form of fructose intolerance, I have been thinking of toppings for pancakes which are fructose/sugar free. I have made a chocolate sauce out of cacao powder, milk and nut butter, but I wonder if anyone else has any other suggestions. I've also used Fage yoghurt and Skyr. Nuts are nice, too. Any other sauce suggestions? Perhaps any sweetener suggestions which may be tolerable? I've considered stevia, but I've also heard it tastes weird.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 12, 2017)

How did you figure that one out? What did the doctor say?

Well you can't have any  fruit, so  unsweeten nutbutters would be the way to go.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> How did you figure that one out? What did the doctor say?



Those are excellent questions. If fructose is really the problem, I hope you know that fruits are not the only foods that contain fructose. If you have a fructose-intolerant form of irritable bowel disease, it can be diagnosed by a doctor and a dietician can advise you on alternative ways to get the nutrients you need.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 13, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Those are excellent questions. If fructose is really the problem, I hope you know that fruits are not the only foods that contain fructose. If you have a fructose-intolerant form of irritable bowel disease, it can be diagnosed by a doctor and a dietician can advise you on alternative ways to get the nutrients you need.


The important part of GG's advice is *" it can be diagnosed by a doctor"* ie a doctor with a specialist medical qualification NOT a quack self-publicised "allergy experts" 

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/jun/04/bogus-allergy-tests-causing-real-harm-say-experts


----------



## Suthseaxa (Feb 13, 2017)

After many many years of trial and error, visits to the doctor, ultrasound scans and even a visit to a consultant, I noticed a strong positive correlation between sugar - especially fruit sugar - and pain. I described this to my GP who agreed with my conclusion and said she would look into an allergy test for me (which I never heard about again...)

Anyway, nut butters are a good idea. What about malt syrups? Are they sweet? I've never tasted one to know.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2017)

Suthseaxa said:


> After many many years of trial and error, visits to the doctor, ultrasound scans and even a visit to a consultant, I noticed a strong positive correlation between sugar - especially fruit sugar - and pain. I described this to my GP who agreed with my conclusion and said she would look into an allergy test for me (which I never heard about again...)
> 
> Anyway, nut butters are a good idea. What about malt syrups? Are they sweet? I've never tasted one to know.


As someone who was diagnosed with inflammatory bowel disease many years ago, I would suggest seeing a gastroenterologist. They have much more knowledge about and experience in testing for and treating such illnesses than a GP. The field is very specialized. I would not expect good results from an ultrasound or from a GP, but there are treatments available. My own GP, who is a great family practice doctor, knows his limits and told me once, looking at blood test results another doctor had ordered, that he didn't even know what he was looking at. It's simply not part of his training. 

Malt syrup about half as sweet as table sugar, according to Wikipedia: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barley_malt_syrup


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 13, 2017)

Some people just aren't able to process sugar very well. That was my story. For years I had a constant pain in my side that I chalked up to being a gall bladder issue. Even the doctor sent me to the lab to have an ultrasound done. It came back negative.

In 2014, I began eliminating sugar, rice, and other carb-heavy foods from my diet. Believe it or not, after a few weeks the pain I'd had for 3 years completely went away. Same with my acid reflux. Prior to that I had to take daily doses of prescription Omeprazole. Within a few weeks of going low carb, the reflux and associated  heartburn was completely gone.

For me, I've learned to live without sweet foods. Other than an occasional handful of berries, I haven't had any fruit whatsoever in 2.5 years. Once you give it up, you'd be surprised how little you actually miss it. And despite what the nutrition experts say, fruit isn't necessary to sustain life. Vegetables have a lot of the same nutrients, but without all the sugar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Some people just aren't able to process sugar very well. That was my story. For years I had a constant pain in my side that I chalked up to being a gall bladder issue. Even the doctor sent me to the lab to have an ultrasound done. It came back negative.
> 
> In 2014, I began eliminating sugar, rice, and other carb-heavy foods from my diet. Believe it or not, after a few weeks the pain I'd had for 3 years completely went away. Same with my acid reflux. Prior to that I had to take daily doses of prescription Omeprazole. Within a few weeks of going low carb, the reflux and associated  heartburn was completely gone.
> 
> For me, I've learned to live without sweet foods. Other than an occasional handful of berries, I haven't had any fruit whatsoever in 2.5 years. Once you give it up, you'd be surprised how little you actually miss it. And despite what the nutrition experts say, fruit isn't necessary to sustain life. Vegetables have a lot of the same nutrients, but without all the sugar.



All true. All I'm saying is that we're not getting the whole picture here - where the pain is, how often it occurs, how long after eating, etc., plus other ailments, medications taken, family health history, etc. - while an evaluation by a specialist, who might also use imaging techniques that show things an ultrasound cannot, might come to a different conclusion. For example, diverticulitis can be irritated by the fiber and seeds in fruits, or it might be something eaten with the fruit that causes the problem. 

One thing I learned from working at a medical school for 14 years is that there are many ways for the body to go wrong that most people have never heard of. It's not likely to be something exotic - but you never know.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 13, 2017)

For exemple, I have pain in my belly and acid reflux.
 Sure if I removed all of  what Kroll did remove, I wouldnt have pain either.  
How ever the cause of my  pain is fiber, lactose, eggs, garlic and even chocolate.  I can have  a little but not the  much. So  what happen if I remove rice, well I wont eat curry that much  which contains garlic , which gives me pain and acid reflux. 

So if I remove sugar, well there goes the eggs and even chocolate ( yes that causes problems  with hernia, which is well known) and sudddenly I am cured.

How ever I just removed food, I can eat because I never looked up why.  

Yes, I been to the doctor, this is 4 years of trial and error and yes I do still get a pain  in my left side  due to a instine problem, but it rare now.


And oh yes, the body is weird, a friend's mum became a vegan because she felt so much better eating that wat  but the true cause  was her  only kidney was shutting down and   meat was too hard for her body to handle.


----------

